# 1994 Altima AutoTransmission Fluid Recommendations



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just wondering what the current recommendation is for auto tranny fluid...
What works well in these old cars?

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've used genuine Nissan Type "D" ATF with good results and have also used Valvoline Maxlife ATF and Castrol Multi-import ATF, which are both synthetic; good results here also. I would stay away from using Dexron III, which has a thicker viscosity; it's been reported to cause valve sticking in the valve body assy.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Just ordered some Valvoline Maxlife ATF. Going to drain and fill a couple times. Looking forward to trying it out. Currently the car has Red Line D4 ATF in it. Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with rogoman. Personally, I use Valvoline Maxlife Full-synthetic ATF in all the Nissans I own. Walmart usually has it in a gallon jug for around $18.


----------

